# Custom speaker enclosures



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi guys/gals,

I got these styrofoam protective things that I thought would be perfect to turn into some DIY computer speakers, what do you think?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You have a parquet floor.....neat!! Haven't seen that stuff for a long time.....

If styrofoam were a good idea for speaker enclosures they would be everywhere on the market due to low cost. There's just not enough substance to fasten the speakers to.....good for packing and protecting but not good for much more than cheap throw-away coolers. You already have the basic foam shapes and it may be worth a try just to experiment.....all you're out is the time, and cost of whatever adhesive it will take to get the speakers anchored....or you could try 'W' type drywall screws. IMO the mount points will be so small that the foam will break loose rather quickly. There's just not enough strength in styrofoam. 

I've worked with a fair share of styrofoam for decorative purposes but it must be protected with fiberglass mesh and synthetic plaster in some cases. The caps on these brick walls are foam.....I 'stuck' them almost 20yrs ago. Everything above the brick is styrofoam.....including the 'torch'.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think styrofoam would have the right acoustic properties for speakers, that's why they're made of wood/MDF/plastic etc. Because of it's 'soft' construction, certain frequencies would escape through the material whereas others would be blocked.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm.. but the shape is good, no? I could find a way to use them as a mould to create into a proper enclosure correct? Kind of a shame that syrofoam doesn't work well - I had a feeling there was a reason, it seemed too perfect.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Ever seen a speaker enclosure with styrofoam inside? Good packing material/insulation is about all. It would reflect the sound instead absorbing it, that is why they use fiberglass.

Speakers are just too cheap to mess around with making anymore, IMO. 

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You'd need to be careful what material you used to mold with, most chemicals dissolve styrofoam into an ikky sticky mess.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm thinking I could be able to use a very thick silicon mold, then use that to make a stronger but lightweight mold.


----------

